

Apple Watch: My Favorite Thing I Don’t Need - bs287
https://medium.com/@Benstern0/apple-watch-my-favorite-thing-i-don-t-need-7cb8ab4d117e

======
ctdonath
I have one and like it. Nice to have assorted information _right there_
without having to dig out or find the increasingly larger phone. Great to have
it monitoring physical activity, giving a psychological push to do a little
more every day and think about what I'm doing - "fitbit" but better.

A nice watch can easily cost the same as an Apple Watch, which will tell time
more accurately AND have lots of other nifty & useful functionality. Watch is
what "smart watches" have tried to be for decades, but this time got it right.
A few small design improvements, and like the iPhone a large fraction of the
population at large will have one.

~~~
bs287
Agree completely

